# Bewegungsmelder und Taster



## Franz Grill (30 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem wo ich zur Zeit nicht weiterkomme, kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie ich das lösen kann?

Bei der Haustür habe ich einen Taster mit dem kann ich das Licht am Weg zur Straße einschalten. Von der anderen Seite kommend  schaltet das Licht ein Bewegungsmelder. Das Licht schaltet sich mittels Komfortschalter mit 5 min. ausschaltverzögerung wieder aus. 

Wenn jemand nach Hause kommt, funktioniert das ganz gut.  Doch wann ich weg gehe hab ich das Problem, dass ich mir das Licht an der Haustür mit  dem Taster einschalte. Wenn ich dann aber in den Bereich des Bewegungsmelder komme, schaltet er mir das Licht wieder ab.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das am besten löse? 

Vielen Dank!

VG, Franz


----------



## GUNSAMS (31 August 2018)

Interessant wäre zu wissen, welche Steuerung du hast. Da du von Komfortschalter sprichst, gehe ich mal von einer Logo aus. Wenn es so ist, dann lade mal das Programm hoch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 August 2018)

Das klingt nach Eltako-Schaltung.

Wenn du den Taster benutzt hast, musst du über einen Timer den Bewegungsmelderkontakt für eine gewisse Zeit "totlegen"


----------



## Franz Grill (31 August 2018)

Guten Morgen!

Ja es handelt sich um eine Logo.




I5 ist der Taster und an I7 habe ich den Bewegungsmelder.


----------



## Fabpicard (1 September 2018)

Wenn du die "Komfortfunktionen" von dem Ding, also Dauerlicht und Ausschaltwarnung nicht brauchst, mach das doch einfach mit einer Ausschaltverzögerung...

Taster oder Bewegungsmelder machen das Licht an und ab dem Moment läuft die "Nachlaufzeit", Wenn diese Zeit aktiv ist und du den Taster wieder drückst geht das Licht halt direkt wieder aus...
Ob man bei der Logo den Timer jetzt mit dem Bewegungsmelder "retriggern" kann, weiß ich gerade nicht... 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## hucki (1 September 2018)

Wenn Du den Bewegungsmelder über eine UND-Flanke führst und dort auch den Lampenausgang negiert drauf gibst, kann der BWM nur noch EIN-Signale an den Komfortschalter ausgeben:








Durch die Flanke hat auch die Länge des Impulses vom Bewegungsmelder keine Relevanz mehr.
Damit kann auch die Dauerlichtfunktion des Komfortschalters besser genutzt werden


----------



## Franz Grill (1 September 2018)

Hallo hucki,
ich habe das mal nachgebaut, es funktioniert aber leider nicht.


----------



## hucki (1 September 2018)

Franz Grill schrieb:


> Hallo hucki,
> ich habe das mal nachgebaut, es funktioniert aber leider nicht.


Eventuell die Negierung für die Rückführung des Ausgangs vergessen?


----------

